# Interior design while social distancing



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Interior design is often done in reverse to what the space presents. Any pictures of the home?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jenniferobert (Nov 8, 2019)

jyoungs said:


> Hello! Does anyone have any ideas for interior design while social distancing? I would love to hear your responses! Social distancing is very very important and I'm taking part in it, but I'm wondering how I can find pieces for my home now. I'm trying to find a way to find things in my home that will make my home beautiful. If anyone has any ideas, I would love for you to share them!


I appreciate your thoughts...
please share the pictures of your rooms and space area, so that I will be able to suggest you nice decor ideas.
and you will be able to decor your home
thanks


----------



## Micaella (Apr 23, 2020)

My kitchen remained in an unfinished state. Everything is assembled, but the countertop was defective and we did not have time to replace it. had to order elsewhere. Of course, it remains to refine the details. But after all, many stores and sellers still deliver home orders. Can you do online shopping?)))))


----------



## amit26 (May 14, 2020)

Hello,

Don't worry & tell me what is your need? If possible I will manage for you. Tell me your room area,materials you want.OK...:smile:


----------



## Mathewdover (Jul 26, 2021)

Doing DIY Projects will be fun if you have the time for them. If not, you can always find a lot of stuff online nowadays. Maybe surfing some websites would help.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Try many online design services available on the web...
Just find a perfect match for you and start designing! For starters, go with minimalism and avoid complex solutions. For colors, you might want to go white + gray combinations, or try black + white contrasts.
Anyway, practice makes perfect!


----------



## hambiggers (10 mo ago)

I agree with you that social distancing today is very important, especially in terms of the global COVID-19 pandemic crisis. The best part of designing your own house is that you can add the different things from your fantasies and make them work for you properly. I suggest you approach a professional online design service like the onstage-online.com site. I'm sure they got a good solution for you, especially if you are looking for a special social distancing topic. Have a good day, and stay safe.


----------

